# Cool Edit -Datei verlängern?



## User12 (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo

 Wie kann ich in Cool Edit Pro eine SoundDatei verlängern?
 Genau genommen, möchte ich einen Track noch etwas länger auslaufen lassen,
 also nur "silence" hinter dem Track einfügen.


----------



## MrMo (8. Februar 2005)

Also eine richtig solide Lösung weis ich leider auch nicht aber du kannst es so machen, dass du mit deinem Zeitcourser ans Ende gehst und dann den Aufnahmebutton drückst.
Dann erzeugt er zwar ein paar Geräusche aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm denn die selectierst du einfach und löscht sie dann über die Option EDIT--> Delete Section
Dann sind die Geräusche weg und die Zeitspanne hinter dem Track bleibt.


----------



## User12 (8. Februar 2005)

Ich danke Dir


----------



## StrangeBeatz (14. Februar 2005)

Es gibt sonst auch eine Funktion in der du Stille einfügst...


----------

